# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد الشيخ عبدالكريم أبن العلامة ...

## الفراشة الحمراء

*

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم*

*( الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ )
*
*اليوم الأربعاء 14 ذوالقعدة 1432 هــ*
*انتقل إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحوم الحاج أحمد الشيخ عبدالكريم أبن العلامة الحجة المقدس الزعيم الشيخ علي أبوعبدالكريم الخنيزي*
*والد المرحوم كفاح*
*(القلعة)*
*يقام مجلس العزاء في حسينية البيات*
*
نتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيد/ة**
( يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي)
ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة واعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )*
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )*
*عن الامام الرضا عليه السلام أنه قال:* 
*ما من عبد زار قبر مؤمن فقرأ عليه سورة (( انا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر))* 
*سبع مرات الا غفر الله له ولصاحب القبر*

----------


## ايات الروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

----------


## زهرة الريف

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )
*

----------

